# Oldest game you remember beating?



## K3N1 (Aug 2, 2014)

What was is? Mine would be...








I felt so happy when I got through it.


----------



## Ergo (Aug 2, 2014)

Does rolling over the score in Asteroids on Atari 2600 count?


----------



## DarkAce0 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pokemon blue. Good times


----------



## RPG_Lover (Aug 2, 2014)

Adventure on the 2600. All 3 difficulties and finding the Easter egg (admittedly with a hint guide).


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 2, 2014)

Ergo said:


> Does rolling over the score in Asteroids on Atari 2600 count?


 


Hope so that that and Pinball (also on the Atari 2600) would be my answers. I also knew several patterns to follow, depending on the ghosts' movements, that would let you play Pacman indefinitely, but that's not really the same thing.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2014)

Oldest game I played...
Asteroids on a arcade cabinet.

Oldest game I finished...
Guess SMB 1...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crash Bash, i think it was my first PSX game.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 2, 2014)

5-year-old me could not contain the hype. It got a lot of hate back in the day, but apparently I thought it was a decent game. I still do.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 2, 2014)

Something on the SNES or N64. I can't recall much about the SNES except playing Mario Paint, so I imagine either Super Mario 64 or Super Smash Bros would be it.


----------



## matpower (Aug 2, 2014)

Super Mario Bros for the NES, I don't pay a lot of attention to release dates, so I am guessing that this one is the oldest one


----------



## Sefi (Aug 2, 2014)

At first I was going to say Super Mario Bros. on NES, but I think that might not be right since I would always get stuck on 8-3 thanks to the hammer bros.

So I'm going to have to go with Dragon Warrior on NES.  I got it for free in the mail with a Nintendo Power subscription that was given as a gift for my birthday, a few months after the Xmas that I got my Nintendo system.  I had no idea what an RPG was but that didn't stop me!  My sister and I liked killing the golems and metal slimes the most, so we would hunt those down endlessly and level up along the way.  After a very long time of trial and error I finally beat it.  It felt great to tell your friends that you actually beat a Nintendo game that wasn't Super Mario Bros.  I probably beat it 10 more times to show various people the ending.


----------



## Foxchild (Aug 2, 2014)

I could keep a game of Atari Pinball going as long as I wanted, but I think the 1st game I beat that actually had an ending was SMB, followed soon after by Bionic Commando.


----------



## MXninjaXM (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, oldest game I have beaten was Metal Gear a long time ago. First game i've ever beaten was Tak: the great juju challange for gba. fun game.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 2, 2014)

Just to clarify, is this question asking "What is the Oldest (by date of a game's release) game you completed" or "What is the Oldest (meaning the very first you've played) game you remember beating in your youth"?


----------



## bowser (Aug 2, 2014)

I had a Mattel Intellivision when I was 8 but I never beat any of the games because they were too hard. I remember hating E.T. after playing for 5 minutes. And I tried for hours to beat Bump N Jump but the races just kept coming and I gave up trying to reach the end. 

So I guess the first game I actually beat was Diddy Kong Racing on N64.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2014)

This one is going to come as a shock to everyone and it wasn't Yoshi's Island. 
It was Super Mario 3.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 2, 2014)

Actually beating a game? Probably SMB on the NES? Before that you really couldn't beat games, you could just keep playing for the high score. 

I think some older games had endings but I am hard pressed to remember any of them right off the top of my head. 

As far as older games, playing Asteroids was pretty cool but no joystick... uuuggghh made it so hard, I mean I was already having to stand on a chair to play the thing damn it... Was so happy the newer games had joysticks and dials. (Loved Tempest, so fun!) Also <3 being tall enough to play games with no chair/stool needed!!! Growing up had its advantages!!! lol 

I remember my older brother getting so mad at me... I can't help it I am a freak of nature and was better at video games at 4 than he was at 14... lol


----------



## emigre (Aug 2, 2014)

Having a gaem built into the system.


----------



## Kane49 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mario for the Gameboy


----------



## zerofalcon (Aug 2, 2014)

Ninja Gaiden for the NES... I was 9 years old, the good old times... I played some Atari 2600 games before, the only one I remember I finished was Enduro, I managed to reach the 5th day race.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 2, 2014)

Like many have said, probably SMB on the NES, as most of the older stuff never really ended... Suppose you could count Adventure, but Level 3 was randomly placed ...I still fire that up now - me vs the game, level 3, first to 3 (I lose if I either die or the level cannot be done, which happens often, then reset to a different placement).
Didn't Tutankham have an ending? If so, my dad did that one.
Riddle of the Sphinx, Starmaster & Raiders of the Lost Ark on 2600 could also be beaten, again, not by me - my mum beat those three.

EDIT: Superman on the 2600! There's another one.. though it fits into the same category as Adventure as the enemy/bridge placement is random each time. I also fired this one up recently via an emu, what a load of shite it was . Still probably the best Superman game the world has ever seen though...


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 2, 2014)

Damn I think the oldest game I remember beating was Spider Man on the PS2? I had a lot of PS1 games on my Playstation, but never recalled beating them...


----------



## air2004 (Aug 2, 2014)

legend of zelda


----------



## Kippykip (Aug 2, 2014)

All of the Doom's


----------



## Cyan (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't remember which is the first game I've completed.

Probably on NES, either Dragon ball, or Zelda, or Bubble Bobble. (or maybe Duck hunt?)

or some forgotten games on MO-5, which is the first computer I've touched at age of 6, with Logo being my first programming language.

edit:
maybe this one: Pendu


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Chip & Dale: Rescue Rangers 2 - one of the best co-op games available for the NES, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oldest game I can remember playing is some Atari 2600 game.
Oldest game I finished has to be Bonkheads. 

Well Bonkheads it's not really the oldest one, I finished older ones on NES , but it's my favorite so I picked that.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 2, 2014)

kenenthk said:


> What was is? Mine would be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've never beat Super Mario Bros? 
Shame on you!
That's probably the oldest game I've beat.


----------



## ilman (Aug 2, 2014)

My first beaten one was either




this was made by epic games? huh...
or





I remember Captain Claw as being extremely difficult and I had to use some cheat codes on it (*cough*mcjordan*cough*), but I think it counts.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

All the other games either had no end or were too difficult.


----------



## OncRN (Aug 2, 2014)

Oldest game?....Back to the days of Atari, it would have been either Adventure or Haunted House.  Haunted House was the original horror-survival video game.  Ancient.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 2, 2014)

Pirate Adventure on the Commodore 16. A TEXT adventure, no less.


----------



## razielleonhart (Aug 2, 2014)

Captain Comic on DOS


----------



## Marcell (Aug 2, 2014)

The first game I remember actually finishing and being proud about it was Saboteur on the C64.







http://www.lemon64.com/?game_id=2203


----------



## yusuo (Aug 2, 2014)

Honestly can't remember it'll be either Gameboy Mario, nes Mario or Genesis sonic


----------



## Issac (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm confused. Do you mean the first game we beat as kids, or the oldest game I can remember that I've beaten? I think the oldest game I've beaten is Super Mario Bros. But the first game I beat was probably Mega Man 2 or Ducktales...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmm...first game I beat was probably the Dragon Quest 1 "re-release/remake" on the GBC from the Dragon Quest 1&2 cart. Good times, that...

No idea what the oldest game I've beaten is.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 2, 2014)

It was either Sonic the Hedgehog 1 or 2 on the Genesis.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 3, 2014)

Zelda was the first game I beat , oldest game ....joust on the atari


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 3, 2014)

oldest I've beaten I believe is megaman 1 ~_~ if there is anything older than that I certainly can't recall. As for personal time, sonic 2 took me 10 years. With its lack of save features and me not having the same amount of free time as every other kid back then xD years of on and off playing got me to eggman's ship, and eventually mecha sonic. It wasn't till the xbla version though that I finally finished the game. Sonic 3 would have applied due to carnival night zone =_= and the bumpers, but the internet is a powerful thing, and just talking about it got me the info I needed, before that though I actually did it by jumping once x.x and only once


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 3, 2014)

sonic 1 on genesis


----------



## Kalker3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Eracha. Probably the first game I ever played.


----------



## Kiaz (Aug 3, 2014)

Chrno Trigger on SNES.
Still remembered well on how addictive the storyline was, just had to finish it quick.


----------



## Katsumi San (Aug 3, 2014)

Mischief Makers on nintendo64. I remember become very happy when 100% completion. I know this game very well with heart. :-)


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 3, 2014)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Plstic (Aug 3, 2014)

Streets of Rage 2. Awesome soundtrack and one of the best beat em ups.


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 3, 2014)

My first game completed would be Zelda 2.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 3, 2014)

Tekken 2


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 3, 2014)

An old isometric game on the MSX computer system called Knightlore.  Fantastic game for its time, and an absolute bastard to 100%.  I could never do it now.


----------



## Another World (Aug 3, 2014)

I can honestly say I've beat people on the actual arcade Pong machine. Oldest single player games would be Atari 2600 titles. Pitfall II, Superman, ET, Jungle Hunt, etc. Some of the oldest games I've played are 1930's machines such as a Novelty Merchantman.

-Another World


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 4, 2014)

Raiders of the Lost Ark
Atari 2600








Now get off my fucking lawn.


----------



## Necron (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not that old, so FFIX.


----------



## matpower (Aug 4, 2014)

Necron said:


> I'm not that old, so FFIX.


I am 14 years old and I played Pong, Space Invaders, etc and I finished SMB1, so that isn't a valid argument.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 4, 2014)

Super Mario 64. Still feels awesome to play even after beating it this many times.


----------



## tHciNc (Aug 4, 2014)

I played atari games, but cant remember beating any of them, I remember beating Last Ninja and Skate Rock on C64, and SMB and Alex Kidd on NES and Master System, I thought i was badass when i found the Beanstalk in 4-2 on SMB to warp to World 8 lol


----------



## Necron (Aug 4, 2014)

matpower said:


> I am 14 years old and I played Pong, Space Invaders, etc and I finished SMB1, so that isn't a valid argument.


Hehe, I know 
It's cool that there is still younger people appreciating classics


----------



## matpower (Aug 4, 2014)

Necron said:


> Hehe, I know
> It's cool that there is still younger people appreciating classics


Yeah 
They are nostalgic for me because when I was little(4/5 years old), I played NES often, I also beat my first game(Kirby's Adventure, also my favorite game ) on the NES. After my dad gave my NES, I got a SNES(I still got it) which I also played often, I played PS1  and PS2 sometimes, I wasn't allowed to play it often because it was expensive and I needed my dad to set it up for me. I also had a GBC(I gave it) and a GBA(My "friend" stole it and my GB/GBC/GBA games, about 23 GB/GBC cartridges and 27 GBA cartridges  ). So yeah, I actually went through every generation after the NES.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 4, 2014)

Super Mario Bros the obvious. Not my 1st game, just the 1st one I beat. But I don't know how much of an accomplishment that was. I mean I wasn't even in school yet, so it couldn't have been that hard. Though seriously it wasn't until like 2 decades later I learned you could kill Bowser with fireballs.


----------



## anhminh (Aug 4, 2014)

My first game I beating was Contra.
Even thought I beaten it with cheat code and my bro help but it still something for a 5 year old kid.


----------



## natkoden (Aug 4, 2014)

Gears of War 2.


----------



## Kippykip (Aug 4, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You've never beat Super Mario Bros?
> Shame on you!
> That's probably the oldest game I've beat.


 
I still haven't beaten it without save-states


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 4, 2014)

First one I could think of that I definitely beat was Super Mario Land. I probably beat stuff before that on the Amstrad CPC tho, but my memory's terrible. Probably some text adventures if nothing else...


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 4, 2014)

Raiders of the Lost Ark - Atari 2600

The screen basically just flashed when you beat it, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 4, 2014)

I was 5 years old and I felt complete beating it.


----------

